# Fish Stores in NJ with good cichlids



## cheffner

I just started up my first Cichlid tank and so far have two yellow zebras. I was wondering if anyone who lives in the NJ area knows of any good fish stores that sell good cichlids and actually take care of them because I've been to a few and their tanks look terrible or the fish aren't that great looking. My girlfriends father and I are hoping to find a new fish store with some cichlids. We've been to absolutely fish, Fish Town USA and Reef encounters, I just want to find a new place. I'm not sure if this is in the right section but I hope it is


----------



## graybot

Adam's Pet Safari

Great variety of properly classified Malawi species, some wild caught.

Stopped by while traveling and picked up:

Cynotilapia afra yellow Mara
Ps demasoni
Ps Elongatus likoma bay
Synodontis x3

Prices were very reasonable especially compared to the shops you mentioned.

Nice staff too.


----------



## Diverdown

I like The Pet Shanty in Scotch Plains on Route 22 West. They have a good selection and the owner is very helpfull and nice. I hate going to the Petco and PetSmarts of the world. Nothing against the companies but the choice of cichilds are weak. 

Also, if your in the area check out Ocean Gallery in North Plainfield. I have not been in that place for some time but if I recall nice selection as well.


----------



## Seems Fishy

I must say this is the best place I have ever been to. Over 450 tanks in stock and I believe the largest Cichlids collection in north jersey

Fish Hut of New Jersey - HoME OF THE 450 PLUS FISH TANKS FILLED WITH FISH and expanding to close to 500...  "Large shipment of Fish arrived on 9/27/12.  28 Boxes of african cichlids and3 boxes of tropical fish consisting of odd balls have arrived.

Store Hours & Address
Monday-Saturday 9am-9:30pm
Sunday 11am-7:30pm
114 US Highway 46 East
Saddle Brook, NJ 07663
(973) 253-7300


----------



## Chillwill007

Not sure where u at but in Blackwood NJ there is a shop called aquarium center. Nice big store for dry goods Tanka and big section with both fresh and salt water fish.


----------



## cheffner

Seems Fishy said:


> I must say this is the best place I have ever been to. Over 450 tanks in stock and I believe the largest Cichlids collection in north jersey
> 
> Fish Hut of New Jersey - HoME OF THE 450 PLUS FISH TANKS FILLED WITH FISH and expanding to close to 500...**"Large shipment of Fish arrived on 9/27/12.* 28 Boxes of african cichlids and3 boxes of tropical fish consisting of odd balls have arrived.
> 
> Store Hours & Address
> Monday-Saturday 9am-9:30pm
> Sunday 11am-7:30pm
> 114 US Highway 46 East
> Saddle Brook, NJ 07663
> (973) 253-7300


I checked the fish hut of new jersey out and it is not my favorite fish store! Thanks so much for the suggestion


----------



## Ugz

cheffner said:


> I checked the fish hut of new jersey out and it is not my favorite fish store! Thanks so much for the suggestion


Fish hut is amazing!! I use them or Elys Fish in Morris County for everything!!!


----------



## graybot

Fish Hut is pretty amazing. They specialize in rift lake cichlids, and have the store sectioned off by each of the lakes, making everything easy to find. I've found all the cichlids that I had only been able to mail order previously, plus the staff is knowledgable (they were able to vent all of the new additions to my all-male tank), prices are relatively low and it's not far from the city. They get huge shipments in weekly... I just wish they were in NYC!


----------

